# Minature Wrenches



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I had to take the saddle tank off my Ida last week and the only tool I had that would fit the bolts was a pair of parallel jaw pliers. By the time I got it back on I was convinced that I would need a proper set of wrenches and nut drivers before my oversize cylinders arrived and I started to add details to the engine. I began a search and found a source of minature tools. I ended up buying a 6 piece inch nut driver set, a 9 piece inch open end wrench set, a 7 piece metric nut driver set, and a 9 piece metric open end wrench set. These are Moody tools which are made in the USA and have been around for 40 years that I am aware of. I probably didn't need the inch sizes but you just can't have too many tools. The cost was $53.83 for the tools and $5.05 for shipping, $58.88 total. I placed the order online Monday evening (5-3-10) and the tools were in my mailbox today (Thursday, 5-6-10). I am quite pleased with the tools and can't say enough + about the service from the dealer, Micro-Tools:

https://www.micro-tools.com/store/home.aspx


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I am still using my Moody miniature nut drivers that I bought around 1950. Even the plastic holder is in fine shape. First HO, then ride-on scale and now G1 live steam. 

Larry


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Larry,

You must have the round plastic holder with a clear top. I don't remember, was the base ivory or bronze colored. They come in a plastic "pocket" now. I guess I ought to drill a block of hardwood to hold them.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got a set of tiny metric wrenches, some tiny number drills and a jewler's magnifier from them. 

Watch the prices, one item will be surprisingly inexpensive, the next, almost identical, rediculously expensive. 

Quite pleased.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been looking for some really small open end wrenches for sizes like 0-80, 1-72, 2-56, brass hex nuts and bolts. In places where you can't get a nut driver, etc., on, I wind up using needle nose pliers and screw-up the nut, or bolt. Any help? Bill


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cap'nBill on 17 May 2010 09:06 AM 
I've been looking for some really small open end wrenches for sizes like 0-80, 1-72, 2-56, brass hex nuts and bolts. In places where you can't get a nut driver, etc., on, I wind up using needle nose pliers and screw-up the nut, or bolt. Any help? Bill



Bill:
MiceoMark Nut Drivers for your sizes: http://www.micromark.com/4-PIECE-NU...,7450.html It's a standard item and you can probably find the same set at some hobby shop near you as I did. You can also make a wrench out of them by cutting off the end and attaching a handle of some kind. I've seen this done a few times. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry, but I cannot resist:

" If I die, and I have the most toys, what do I win? "



Reminds me of lyrics from an old Blues tune, "You can't tow a u-haul behind a hearse."


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bill,

Check the first post in this thread. The 9 piece Moody inch open end set starts at 5/64" and goes up from there. 9 pc. metric : 2.5 mm up.



https://www.micro-tools.com/store/home.aspx


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got the nut driver sizes...they call 'wrenches'. I hadn't equated fractional sizes to '0-80'...hadn't actually tried to measure an 0-80 nut.


----------

